# Neues 300W-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Silber von LC-Power



## Frosdedje (5. November 2011)

LC-Power rundet seine Pro-Line-Serie [LC7xxx] nun um ein 300W-Netzteil ab,
das sich "Silver Shield" nennt und effizienztechnisch 80 Plus Silber schaffen soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild eines LC-Power Pro Line Silver Shield; Quelle: LC-Power)

Das LC 7300 V.2.3 Silver Shield, welches von der Optik in weiß kommt und schwaz gesleevte Kabel hat, 
wirbt mit einer lieferbare Nennleistung von 300W und soll peak bis zu 350W abgeben können,
allerdings ist nicht klar, von welchen Hersteller die dort verbaute Elektronik kommt.
Die Kühlung erfolgt über ein weißes 120mm-Lüfter, das lt. LC-Power sehr leise im 
Betrieb sein soll und als Schutzmachanismen sind desweiteren eine OCP, OVP, UVP, 
OPP, OTP und eine SCP vorhanden, die das Netzteil vor Schäden schützen.

Lastverteilung (PDF):
*+3,3V:* 21A
*+5V:* 15A (Gesamtleistung von +3,3V und +5V: 103W)
*+12V1:* 15A ; *+12V2:* 11A (Gesamtleistung +12V: 300W)
*-12V:* 0,3A
*+5VSB:* 2,5A

Bei der Anzahl der Stecker stehen dem Netzteil neben den ATX 20+4pin- und 8pin EPS (4+4pin)-Stecker
vier SATA, drei 4pin Molex, ein 4pin Floppy und sogar ein PCIe 6pin-Stecker zu Verfügung, allerdings
sind die ersten beide Stecker nur 40cm lang.

Eine ungefähren Verkaufspreis nennt LC-Power nicht und auch bei 
geizhals.at wurde das Netzteil nicht aufgelistet.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

Da würde ich das Nt gerne im Vergleich mit anderen NT's sehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. November 2011)

Zum ersten mal bringen die ein Produkt raus, das mich interessiert!
Wenns wirklich leise ist und Ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, dann ist es für HTPCs interessant!


----------



## Uziflator (5. November 2011)

Was solls kosten 20-30 €? Auf jeden Fall günstiger alc C4, eine günstige Bombe für den PC.

Warum sollte LC-Power jetzt was vernünftiges bringen, wo sie sonst immer nur Müll gebracht haben?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. November 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Warum sollte LC-Power jetzt was vernünftiges bringen, wo sie sonst immer nur Müll gebracht haben?


 
Warum sollten sie noch mehr Müll auf den Markt werfen, wenn sie den "Müll-Markt" schon gesättigt haben?


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2011)

naja, sooo schlecht sind die LC-netzteile nun auch wieder nicht. Ich hatte selber mal eins,und das hat nie irgendwelche mucken gemacht, auch nicht beim OCen 
Solange man die dinger nicht extrem belastet und mit einem nicht ganz so leisen lüfter wie z.B. bei beQuiet! leben kann, für den ist das NT durchaus interessant, vor allem auch durch seinen vermutlich wieder sehr günstigen preis


----------



## Kaktus (5. November 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Was solls kosten 20-30 €? Auf jeden Fall günstiger alc C4, eine günstige Bombe für den PC.
> 
> Warum sollte LC-Power jetzt was vernünftiges bringen, wo sie sonst immer nur Müll gebracht haben?


 
Das sind so die bekloppten Kommentare die dieses Forum immer mehr zur allgemeinen Lachnummer im Netz machen. Keine Ahnung von nix, aber hauptsache mal etwas bashen von dem man außer dem Namen, nichts weiß.


----------



## Frosdedje (5. November 2011)

> sooo schlecht sind die LC-netzteile nun auch wieder nicht


LC-Power hat aber immernoch Crap im ihrem Sortiment, obwohl sie immer mehr
Netzteilserien rausbringen, die qualitativ besser sind und ihre Nennleistung schaffen können.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Aber beim Punkt Elektronik spekuliere ich mal auf diese beide Hersteller:
- Huntkey im Form eines R90 aka. Jumper 300G
- Great Wall
- ein anderer, wobei ich die ersten beide für wahrscheinlich halte.


----------



## poiu (5. November 2011)

@Hansvonwurst so wie ich das bisher gehört habe soll es leise sein und deutlich leiser als das Hunteky jumper 300w ( na ja ist nicht schwer da leiser zu sein )


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. November 2011)

Das LC-POWER LC7300 V2.3 SILVER SHIELD (ECOS 2825) mit 300W kommt, genau wie die letzen besseren Teile, von Great Wall (immerhin mittlerweile Marktführer in China) und dürfte auf dem GW-660SEL basieren, das noch 80+ Gold ist. Leistung runter, reichts nur noch für Silber. Aber die Platine ist nicht mal übel und die Chroma-Werte sehen ganz gut aus


----------



## klaerchen (5. November 2011)

Bin mal auf die Tests gespannt...


----------



## Benie (5. November 2011)

Ich bin mit LC-Power Netzteilen vorsichtig geworden. Mein altes 550W LC-Power ist im Januar abgeraucht, nachdem ich Crysis Warhead mit der damals neuen GTX570 gezockt habe.
Da war wohl doch der Vebrauch zu hoch bei der GTX570 da dieses NT vorher 3 Jahre mit ner GTX260 anstandslos funktioniert hat.
Naja seit dem hab ich nen 650W Super Flower 80+ Gold und bisher keine Probleme mehr.

Für Normal Nutzer werden diese NT's auch sicher in Zukunft reichen, nur nen aktuellen High End PC werden die sicher nicht befeuern können.


----------



## Baer.nap (5. November 2011)

Benie schrieb:


> Ich bin mit LC-Power Netzteilen vorsichtig geworden. Mein altes 550W LC-Power ist im Januar abgeraucht, nachdem ich Crysis Warhead mit der damals neuen GTX570 gezockt habe.
> Da war wohl doch der Vebrauch zu hoch bei der GTX570 da dieses NT vorher 3 Jahre mit ner GTX260 anstandslos funktioniert hat.
> Naja seit dem hab ich nen 650W Super Flower 80+ Gold und bisher keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Für Normal Nutzer werden diese NT's auch sicher in Zukunft reichen, nur nen aktuellen High End PC werden die sicher nicht befeuern können.


 
Es gibt von den vermeintlich billig anbietern auch gute netzteile die ohne probleme einen mitteklasse pc mit 1-2 570er befeuern könnten


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. November 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Was solls kosten 20-30 €? Auf jeden Fall günstiger alc C4, eine günstige Bombe für den PC.
> 
> Warum sollte LC-Power jetzt was vernünftiges bringen, wo sie sonst immer nur Müll gebracht haben?


 
LC-Power war früher für Netzteile bekannt, die eine unmittelbare Gefahr für den PC darstellten, aber mittlerweile haben sie ein-zwei ganz annehmnbare Modelle im Petto. Zwar sind die noch nicht gut, aber eine deutliche Besserung zu früher.


----------



## poiu (5. November 2011)

nicht ganz selbst die billigen sind eigentlich okay, empfehlen würde ich zwar nicht, aber um Welten besser als das meiste was Codegen, Linkworld, Combat Power, Coba im Programm haben.

wobei nicht missverstehen, zB das LC POwer X2 ist brauchbar, hat zwar seine Macken aber für denn Preis Okay.


----------



## der_knoben (6. November 2011)

ICh denke, so lange man die LC-Power nach den Werten belastet, die auch auf dem Label draufstehen, gibt es da wenig Probleme. Wenn man sich allerdings von großen Zahlen blenden lässt, und sich nicht die realen Abgabewerte anguckt, dann ist es klar, dass das NT nicht reicht. Die Prio lag bei denen anderes. Große Zahl, und relativ wenig Leistung auf der 12V. SO war es ja beim LC 6550. Das man hier mit einer GTX570 schon Probleme bekommen kann, sollte klar sein.

ZUr TOpic: Soweit sieht das NT erstmal recht gut aus, und auch die Daten sprechen eine gute Sprache. Mal die Tests abwarten. UNd auch LC-Power muss gucken, wohin der Markt geht, und mit gehen. Wie hat Stromberg gesagt: Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muss mit der Zeit gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2011)

Rein vom technischen würde mich ein Test mal interessieren, aber kaufen würde ich es persönlich nicht. Es ist schwer den erworbenen Ruf los zu bekommen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. November 2011)

Ich habe im Laufe der vergangenen 10 Jahre rund ein Dutzend Netzteile von LC (keine 20€ Teile, sondern die höherwertigen) verbaut, die übrigens alle noch funktionieren.
Sie reichen für einen Office/Internet-PC locker aus, solange man die Geräte nicht mit Overclocking und/oder High-End-Hardware traktiert.
Ein grundsätzliches schlechtreden dieser Marke ist also nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Michisauer (7. November 2011)

Immer eine Frage der Auslastung...
Mein uraltes LC-Power Netzteil tut auch heute noch seinen Dienst, ohne zu meckern...
Muss aber eben auch nur nen E6750 und ne GTX460 versorgen.

Solang man die einzelnen Schienen beachtet und nicht von 650W maximum blenden lässt laufen die schon.
Heute würd ich dennoch nicht mehr dazu greifen. Gibt günstig genug deutlich mehr im P/L.

Aber wenn das Netzteil nen guten Test liefert, könnte LC den Ruf als Chinaböller genauso loswerden, wie SuperFlower.


----------



## belle (7. November 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Was solls kosten 20-30 €? Auf jeden Fall günstiger alc C4, eine günstige Bombe für den PC.
> Warum sollte LC-Power jetzt was vernünftiges bringen, wo sie sonst immer nur Müll gebracht haben?


 
Stimmt so eigentlich nicht, man muss nur das richtige Modell kaufen. Mein LC 8850 kommt von Channel Well Technologies (haben heute bessere Qualität als früher) und ist daher den Coba Nitrox, Thermaltake Toughpower XT und Corsair TX Netzteilen sehr ähnlich. Der OEM-Hersteller zählt, nicht das Label.
Bei Netzteilen gilt: Wo Käse draufsteht, muss keiner drin sein und umgekehrt.
Netzteilanbieter: C-D : Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2011


----------



## Kaktus (7. November 2011)

@belle
Warum fütterst du noch Trolle? Das sind unverbesserliche die LC und andere selbst dann noch verteufeln, wenn die komplette Produktpalette das beste auf dem Markt darstellen würde, einfach weil es LC heißt.


----------



## belle (7. November 2011)

Da hast du auch wieder recht.


----------



## ACDSee (8. November 2011)

Ich hoffe das Netzteil kann eine Alternative zum Cougar A300 darstellen, welches ich derzeit für Office-PCs hauptsächlich verbaue. Durch die recht kurzen Kabel auch für HTPCs interessant. Preislich ist es zw. Cougar A300 und HuntKey Jumper 300G ganz gut platziert. Mit knapp unter 50 Euro ist es mir aber etwas zu teuer, da greife ich bisher doch lieber zum bewährten E8 400 Watt von Be Quiet, wenn es ein effizientes und leises NT sein soll. 

Es bleibt abzuwarten, wie es sich in Tests schlägt und wie sich der Preis entwickelt. Es sieht in jedem Fall recht interessant aus.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. November 2011)

Der Preis liegt jetzt schon bei einigen (wenigen) Anbietern unter den anvisierten 45€ UVP und ist mit aktuell ca. 42€ sicher noch nicht am unteren Ende angekommen. Irgendwelche Shops werden sicher auch noch unter 40€ gehen, dann wirds wirklich hochinteressant.

Leider ist das Lüfterkabel fest verlötet und es ist ein feiner Schmandklecks aus zähem Kleber an dieser Stelle auf der Platine. Aber wenn man das abkratzt und den Wälzlagerlüfter ersetzt, ist das Netzteil sogar unter Last fast unhörbar. Es ist seit Langem mal ein LC-Power, das man beruhigt in einen PC verbauen kann, ohne seinen Ruf zu gefährden. Die Qualität der meisten v2.3 Versionen aktueller LC-Power Netzteile wurden ja schon aufgehübscht und besser abgesichert, aber die neuen Teile von Andyson (K-Serie fürs Legion X2) und Great Wall (Pro Line) sind wirklich brauchbar und am Markt angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird einigen sicher schwer fallen, sich ein neues Feindbild zu suchen, aber sie werden sich wohl doch mal aufraffen müssen. Es gibt ja noch genügend andere Knallbonbon-Dealer.


----------



## poiu (11. November 2011)

test ist Online 

LC-Power LC7300 300 Watt 80+ Silber im Exklusivtest - Silberling für Pfennigfuchser : Für Sparsame: LC7300 Silver Shield

gefällt mir ganz gut das LC Power.

Negativ:


Sleeve -> Bild das sieht immer blöd aus, beeinträchtigt aber die Funktion nicht 
der Einschaltstrom ist überraschend sehr hoch ausgefallen Oo
der BAD Elko von HEC, der zum Glück gegen ein Teapo ausgetauscht werden soll, abwarten 

SOnst ist das NT sehr interessant vor allem für denn angepeilten Preis



die kritisierte Kabellänge macht das NEtzteils  für HTPC User Interessant


----------

